# The Star Wars Thread! All things Star Wars



## Lukifer (May 11, 2013)

This is the place to talk Star Wars and all things in the expanded universe. 

My recent debate has been how big is the Star Wars galaxy and how long would it take to travel from one side to the other in a hyper drive equipped ship.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 11, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> My recent debate has been how big is the Star Wars galaxy and how long would it take to travel from one side to the other in a hyper drive equipped ship.



I'd be scared to find out what they find. What if they find some weird shit like what Sam Neill finds in Event Horizon (1997).


----------



## Lukifer (May 11, 2013)

Yeah would be interesting.


----------



## Volteau (May 11, 2013)

Why don't you play Star Wars Galaxies and find out? HAR HAR. I kid. Been a fan since I was but a wee lad. One of the books I misplaced and miss most is the Star Wars Technical Journal. I'm gonna have to get it at some point through amazon. Concerning the whole "Star Wars is now Disney" debate that has been blowing up on the net, I am of the mind that, looking at George's last movies (IJ 4... doesn't even deserve to be fully written out) vs what Disney has been putting out, it's not at all a bad thing.


----------



## bhakan (May 11, 2013)

The Star Wars Thread


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 11, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> I'd be scared to find out what they find. What if they find some weird shit like what Sam Neill finds in Event Horizon (1997).



That movie is insane!


----------



## Lukifer (May 11, 2013)

bhakan said:


> The Star Wars Thread



I got permission from one of the moderators to start the "official" star wars thread.


----------



## Lukifer (May 11, 2013)

Ive been playing alot of The Old Republic on a free account. I love the hell out of it. I know its not movie era but good stuff. 

Anyone else play it??


----------



## Choop (May 11, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> Ive been playing alot of The Old Republic on a free account. I love the hell out of it. I know its not movie era but good stuff.
> 
> Anyone else play it??



Used to play it on subscription..tbh it was pretty decent, but it's a lot like WoW and the MMO burnout for me persists haha. What kind of characters are you playing? I think the visuals and area designs are really nice in that game btw..


----------



## Lukifer (May 12, 2013)

I'm a jedi knight. Gof 2 characters so May do the second as a sith. Just made it to level 22 tonight.


----------



## McKay (May 12, 2013)

Old canon is best canon.


----------



## Lukifer (May 12, 2013)

Ill try to find that one. I read the novels but never gotten a guide.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 12, 2013)

I've been a nut for Star Wars movies since I was a kid. I remember getting REALLY excited when they announced the release of episode I. Then I saw it and was like, "Wtf is this?" 

Episode II was okay though. I still prefer episodes IV-VI, with Return of the Jedi being my favorite one.


----------



## Lukifer (May 12, 2013)

I'm so damn stoked for the new trilogy!!!! I keep wondering what era it will be.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 12, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I'm so damn stoked for the new trilogy!!!! I keep wondering what era it will be.



Yuzahn Vong (sorry didnt bother checking spelling) invasion would be a pretty sweet era to shoot a movie on. Providing they go with an original story or stick with EU


----------



## Xaios (May 13, 2013)

I sincerely doubt that they're going to stick with a lot of EU stuff that's been established in the intervening time. I also imagine that we're going to see changes coming down the pipeline as to how games and books are treated as canon closer to the release of Episode VII, which I get the feeling is going to take a fair amount of book canon and toss it out the window.

Also, remember to go see Star Trek Into Darkness, being as JJ Abrams is your master now. 

I also used to play The Old Republic on subscription, but the same burnout issue happened to me. It didn't help that the game mechanics were relatively bland, although I did enjoy the story.


----------



## McKay (May 13, 2013)

They should hire Mike from redlettermedia as an advisor on pretty much everything they do with these, not because I'm a RLM fanboy but because he pretty much represents the collective complaints and opinions of the Star Wars fanbase.

Remember how Saving Private Ryan was shot ON old film that they had remade specially for it? They need to make these new films look and feel like the original trilogy. Use models everywhere possible, and only use CGI to make things look consistent with the old films visually. It would be cool to add bright colours and glowing shit everywhere, but it would fuck with the continuity visually. The clothing and general aesthetic needs to be retained. Then one day, hopefully, if we all wish hard enough they might redo the prequels in a similar fashion with some heavy story revisions.


----------



## MailMan (May 17, 2013)

McKay said:


> They should hire Mike from redlettermedia as an advisor on pretty much everything they do with these, not because I'm a RLM fanboy but because he pretty much represents the collective complaints and opinions of the Star Wars fanbase.
> 
> Remember how Saving Private Ryan was shot ON old film that they had remade specially for it? They need to make these new films look and feel like the original trilogy. Use models everywhere possible, and only use CGI to make things look consistent with the old films visually. It would be cool to add bright colours and glowing shit everywhere, but it would fuck with the continuity visually. The clothing and general aesthetic needs to be retained. Then one day, hopefully, if we all wish hard enough they might redo the prequels in a similar fashion with some heavy story revisions.


You are absolutely right on using models. The whole overused CGI stuff kind of ruined the vibe (what was left after seeing Jar Jar anyway).


----------



## The Munk (May 17, 2013)

A friend shared this link yesterday. I still think it's weird that Tunisia would let Lucas just leave all this behind like they did.

http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/aban...rt-slideshow/star-wars-photo--1373415513.html


----------



## Lukifer (May 17, 2013)

I would live there!! Become a moisture farmer and blast womp rats for fun.


----------



## Lukifer (May 20, 2013)

So I saw this today. Pretty cool and cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## groverj3 (May 21, 2013)

MailMan said:


> You are absolutely right on using models. The whole overused CGI stuff kind of ruined the vibe (what was left after seeing Jar Jar anyway).


 
CGI can look good if used correctly. It's unrealistic to expect them to use models for ships since it is 2013. However, I hope they build as much of the sets practically as possible. I'm of the opinion that practical effects tend to look better than most CGI. Obviously, some things can't be done practically though.

The thing that killed the vibe of the newer SW movies IMHO was that so much of the scenery was CG. The actors were spending so much time in front of a green screen the the environments weren't really a part of the actors' performances.

I'm encouraged that this won't happen in VII because even though JJs movies tend to use lots of CG he also tends to have large sets. I heard that for Stark Trek they built huge sets for the interior of the enterprise and many of the other areas. This is in contrast to Lucas, who tended to build bare-minimum sets and fill everything else in using CG.


----------



## Lukifer (May 21, 2013)

I hope they do alot of on location filming and large sets. Put more of an old school vibe in to it and use as much analog stuff as possible. Sure some things need to be CG because an X-wing on a string is only so cool.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 21, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I've been a nut for Star Wars movies since I was a kid. I remember getting REALLY excited when they announced the release of episode I. Then I saw it and was like, "Wtf is this?"
> 
> Episode II was okay though. I still prefer episodes IV-VI, with Return of the Jedi being my favorite one.



Yeah the newer movies just lacked the "fun" of the older ones. The new stuff was closer to a documentary for me - although they did make for good repeat viewing so i could take in all the plot lines.


----------



## McKay (May 21, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> So I saw this today. Pretty cool and cant wait to see it!!!




They're going to make the Y-Wing a bomber to fit the retconned continuity and I'm going to firebomb their offices.


----------



## Lukifer (May 21, 2013)

McKay said:


> They're going to make the Y-Wing a bomber to fit the retconned continuity and I'm going to firebomb their offices.



Haha!!


----------

